# HalloweenResources.com



## Halloween Resources (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 

Please check out my new Halloween site called www.HalloweenResources.com.

I have tried to create unique content about a range of things related to Halloween: candy, costumes, Halloween characters (ghost, witch, vampire, zombie, etc.), safety, pumpkins, history of Halloween, and etc.

Please let me know of any suggestions to improve my site - I would appreciate it!

Thanks,

Julie


----------

